# Problème voltage Macintosh 128k



## Teo L-C (17 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour, un ami m’a apporté un macintosh 128k des états-unis. La machine à 120V, je sais que nos prise française sont en 230V. J’ai un transformateur 110 V vers 230V, je peux m’en servir sachant que c’est 110V mais que le Macintosh est à 120v ? Merci.


----------



## daffyb (17 Septembre 2021)

Teo L-C a dit:


> J’ai un transformateur 110 V vers 230V


sauf si erreur de formulation, il faut 230 ->110 et bien sûr pas le contraire.
Pas de soucis pour alimenter en "110V", au pire ça ne fonctionne pas.


----------



## Teo L-C (17 Septembre 2021)

daffyb a dit:


> sauf si erreur de formulation, il faut 230 ->110 et bien sûr pas le contraire.
> Pas de soucis pour alimenter en "110V", au pire ça ne fonctionne pas.



Merci ! J’avais peur de faire une bêtise… je verrais quand je l’allume rais du coup


----------



## Invité (17 Septembre 2021)

J'avais ramené mon Classic II des US il y a longtemps.
J'avais acheté un transfo pro pour l'utiliser. L'alim a lâché moins de 2 ans après…

au final, j'ai mis une alim en 220


----------



## gpbonneau (17 Septembre 2021)

Les Mac 128K sont devenu plutôt (très) rare... au pire tu trouves un MacPlus 220V en mauvaise état pas cher, ça se trouve encore, quitte à re-caper la carte analogique.
Tu mets ta carte analogique du 128K de coté pour l'authenticité et tu la remplaces par celle du Plus, c'est compatible.

J'ai un 128K (220v) transformé en Plus par Apple à l'époque, la carte analogique est celle du 128K (comme le tube et la face avant), la carte mère (et le boitier arrière) celle d'un Plus.


----------



## Teo L-C (18 Septembre 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Les Mac 128K sont devenu plutôt (très) rare... au pire tu trouves un MacPlus 220V en mauvaise état pas cher, ça se trouve encore, quitte à re-caper la carte analogique.
> Tu mets ta carte analogique du 128K de coté pour l'authenticité et tu la remplaces par celle du Plus, c'est compatible.
> 
> J'ai un 128K (220v) transformé en Plus par Apple à l'époque, la carte analogique est celle du 128K (comme le tube et la face avant), la carte mère (et le boitier arrière) celle d'un Plus.



Je me suis renseigné sur ce modèle de Macintosh, effectivement il est rare dans le sens où il est le premier Macintosh jamais sorti. En plus le miens a été produit la douzième semaine ! J’ai acheté un transformateur, je veux le garder en état ! Mais en tout cas merci à tous pour vos conseils…


----------

